# Zoey the Hutt



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

"He..he...he...he...he
Ho...ho...ho...ho...ho
Zoey...Jabba...Wookie...Hedgie-Solo"


----------



## TheWhite (Aug 28, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

That is all....

TheWhite


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Awwww, what a face.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

I love it! She looks like a mealie monster!


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Aaaaww I love her! What a great picture!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

She looks loved, comfy, well fed and letting out a big sigh to let the world know it!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

That is so cute, looks like she is going "nom nom nom" lol


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

You guys are funny. I thought the picture was hilarious. Reminded me of Jabba the Hutt - obviously. But, yes, she LOVES mealies, which is what she was eating. Don't know if she ever had any before. She's spoiled rotten, but doesn't realize it. :roll: :lol: 
Notice the amazingly clean nails? She's even cleaner than me! What a manicure. 
Still working on those tattered ears though.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Cute overload  .


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

So cute, there should be a warning!


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

That is a fabulous shot! I wanted to make it my desktop background, but then I thought it would make me a creeper if I had someone else's hedgehog on my computer.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

EryBee said:


> That is a fabulous shot! I wanted to make it my desktop background, but then I thought it would make me a creeper if I had someone else's hedgehog on my computer.


Go ahead - I steal y'alls pictures all the time! :lol:


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

EryBee said:


> That is a fabulous shot! I wanted to make it my desktop background, but then I thought it would make me a creeper if I had someone else's hedgehog on my computer.


What a great idea!! Especially if someone turned on your computer for you and then bam there that picture is! They'd be like "whoa!!!" :mrgreen: :lol:

Yet another hilarious thread/picture PJM! Thanks!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I love it when I hear the stories about hedgies that are so loved and well cared for with all of their needs respected. More! More!


----------



## QuinntonsMom (Aug 11, 2010)

Oh I laughed SO hard at this. She looks hilarious.


----------

